# how much pumpkin?



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

hi , I thought my dogs were getting bored with totw pacific stream so I switched them over to totw high prairie?? (the one with buffalo). 
needless to say -- bad bad bad potty poop (runs) , I am going to the store tomorrow to return and get our old standard back. In the meantime I am boiling hamburger with a little rice in it, I would like to add some pumpkin but am not sure how much to add. I have a couple of questions: 1. pumpkin amount 2. hamburger amount , same as normal food 3 - 4 cups ? (that seems like alot). I have male 73 lbs , bitch 46 lbs (7 mos old) . 
any help would be appreciated. 
thanks!!


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

I just did the same thing and as you can see Shenzi is not feeling that great! I read that the TOTW brands were interchangable, and didnt even think that this could be part of the problem! thank you for your post!
I gave Shenzi alot of pumpkin...can you please read my thread and see if you are experiancing the same thing, minus chicken?


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

hi , I am almost completely computer dumb! where is your post ?? sorry!!  I think its the chicken or the eggs possibly????


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/147885-shenzi-diarrhea.html

Don't worry, I'm computer illiterate, and im on one everyday for work lol...


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

hey found your post -- if my dogs get the runs I always worry about obstruction too. I am almost positive its the totw switch , I have a mini doxie with an iron stomach , she had the runs today too. not sure why I don't just stick with what works! so how much pumpkin do you give at one feeding?


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

horsegirl said:


> hi , I am almost completely computer dumb! where is your post ?? sorry!!  I think its the chicken or the eggs possibly????


chicken or eggs in the bison TOTW formula... sorry forgot to add that at the end


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

the can I got was about 700, and I've been giving her about 1/4 of it everytime I fed her, so about 175 grams. But don't trust me, I just did it by eye, which is commonly not the smartest thing. I just googled it for you and a heaping teaspoon should help...looks like I gave myself a recipe for more pudding poop, at least shes pooping! Maybe less for the doxie though 

I give Shenzi raw eggs at least once a week but no more than 5 days a week so I don't think its that, and Shenzi eats chicken pretty alright (at least she did well with raw 'dinner scraps'. Although I'm thinking I may have overdone it sunday when I gave Shenzi a 1/2 of a chicken quarter! 

I hope your gang feels better, I think I've learned my lesson with 'treats' and changing food quickly!


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

Deathmetal said:


> the can I got was about 700, and I've been giving her about 1/4 of it everytime I fed her, so about 175 grams. But don't trust me, I just did it by eye, which is commonly not the smartest thing. I just googled it for you and a heaping teaspoon should help...looks like I gave myself a recipe for more pudding poop, at least shes pooping! Maybe less for the doxie though
> 
> I give Shenzi raw eggs at least once a week but no more than 5 days a week so I don't think its that, and Shenzi eats chicken pretty alright (at least she did well with raw 'dinner scraps'. Although I'm thinking I may have overdone it sunday when I gave Shenzi a 1/2 of a chicken quarter!
> 
> I hope your gang feels better, I think I've learned my lesson with 'treats' and changing food quickly!


me too!! thanks so much for the help , good luck with your pup too.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

A couple of tablespoons of pumpkin. Pumpkin works for diarrhea and constipation so it's really hard to overdo it.

Deathmetal - if you are giving eggs 5 times a week you should look up the avidin (sp?)/biotin information. The latest I've read is that the avidin in the whites binds to the biotin in the yolks and can cause a biotin deficiency. The study showed there was not enough biotin to counteract the avidin in raw eggs. You can soft boil the eggs to deactivate the avidin, give the yolks only, give the yolks on day and the whites the next.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Jax-I think you just became my 'medical emergency' hero! Please tell me you're a vet tech or DVM so I don't feel like a foolish youngster anymore 

She gets 1 raw egg a few times a week-I will read up on how avidin and biotin interact with eachother. She doesn't get one everyday I just wanted to convey the eggs in the bison food probably weren't the issue. Thanks again


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

:rofl: I just get lucky sometimes. I'm a mechanical designer. You want a warm room? I can do that! We just happened to have a discussion about eggs on another forum recently.


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

thank jaxs! hoping for healthy poops tomorrow.....


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

horsegirl said:


> hi , I thought my dogs were getting bored with totw pacific stream so I switched them over to totw high prairie?? (the one with buffalo).
> needless to say -- bad bad bad potty poop (runs) , I am going to the store tomorrow to return and get our old standard back. In the meantime I am boiling hamburger with a little rice in it, I would like to add some pumpkin but am not sure how much to add. I have a couple of questions: 1. pumpkin amount 2. hamburger amount , same as normal food 3 - 4 cups ? (that seems like alot). I have male 73 lbs , bitch 46 lbs (7 mos old) .
> any help would be appreciated.
> thanks!!


How gradual was the change? I change regularly and it takes about 3 weeks to a month for a complete change over,and even then we never remove the old food completely. We used the canned pumpkin for a couple of months when he was young and we would add about 2 tablespoons-very effective. Instead of boiled hamburger and white rice,we would use boiled chicken but I found the most important thing is a very very slow changeover.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Where can you buy canned pumpkin that is not the pie filler ?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Anywhere. It's in the grocery store in the pie aisle. Actually, I've never seen canned pumpkin already mixed with spices. I've only ever seen the regular canned pumpkin.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Okay so the grocery store kind is good to give glad for that very convenient then, thanks!


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

I always try to have get tons of pumpkin cans when I see them! It's amazing stuff.
I gave a tablespoon of it to each of my dogs when I switched them to raw after each meal, and I never had an issue with runny poops or anything.

I still give it to them every now and now on whenever one gets an upset stomach.

Do you think it should be given daily, or would that be too much?


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

HeidiW said:


> Where can you buy canned pumpkin that is not the pie filler ?


I bought a couple of cases on Amazon.


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

horsegirl said:


> hi , I thought my dogs were getting bored with totw pacific stream so I switched them over to totw high prairie?? (the one with buffalo).


 
I just made the same switch and had no problems. I usually use 50/50 boiled chicken and boiled rice when they have digestive problems. And I give them one heaping tablespoon of pumpkin every morning with their regular feeding. They love that stuff. 

Don


----------



## CHawkins (Jul 12, 2010)

Last year there was a pumpkin shortage because of the weather. I needed it for my RIP Beau and had to go to a vitamin/holistic type store to buy it @ 3.00 for a 16 oz can!!!! Stock up on it now from your regular grocery store...check the expiration dates and store it! It is good for both constipation and diarrhea!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I agree...give 1-2 tablespoons per meal and that should help.

I always have pumpkin on hand. Love the stuff for the dog!


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

I should add that we had similar success with sweet potato and he loved it.


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

i mixed it 75% /25% 25% being the pacific stream , I have decided that I am never switching again , they will eat if they are hungry enough. What a mess! thanks for all the advise.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

horsegirl said:


> i mixed it 75% /25% 25% being the pacific stream , I have decided that I am never switching again , they will eat if they are hungry enough. What a mess! thanks for all the advise.


I found it difficult at first but after slowing down the transition and rotating a few times he can tolerate all of it. Lots of variety.


----------

